# A Smoked Crab/Cheese Omelette... inspired by Salmonclubber :)



## cowgirl (Dec 30, 2009)

After seeing Salmonclubbers fresh dungeness crab omelette, I had to try making one using some of the UDS smoked king crab leg I did the other day....  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=86418


Some cold smoked cheese, smoked crab leg and eggs....



I fried some cubed potato and onion in butter....







I fried too many potatoes, so served the rest on the side...





It was tasty!! 








Thank you Huey!!


Thanks for checking out my omelette. :)


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 30, 2009)

Looks Great Jeanie, can I get an order of Whole Wheat Toast with that...


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 30, 2009)

You sure can Paul!  Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I was just thinking that my new plate sure is bright.... it should wake me up in the morning whether it has food on it or not!! lol


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 30, 2009)

Yikes!..............what a beautiful looking omelette.  I bet it tastes as good as it looks!

Happy New Year,  John


----------



## waysideranch (Dec 30, 2009)

Holy smokes!!!


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 30, 2009)

Thank you John! Hope you have a great New year too! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hey Scott!! How in the heck are you doing? Put anybody's eye out with those darts? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Thanks and hope you have a great New Year too!


----------



## chefrob (Dec 30, 2009)

looks great.........top with hollandaise, smoked papprika and chives and you can sell it for $12-$15 at most nice resorts.


----------



## ciolli (Dec 30, 2009)

My goodness that looks fantastic


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 30, 2009)

Thank you Chefrob and Ciolli!
Chefrob, I sure thought about whipping up some hollandaise, but by the time the omelette was ready... I was starving. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I couldn't wait another minute. 

Thanks again Huey!


----------



## salmonclubber (Dec 30, 2009)

Jeanie that looks awesome great job i bet it tasted great Happy New year


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 30, 2009)

Huey, if you hadn't posted your omelette, I wouldn't have thought of it.
Thank you so much for the idea!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Happy New Year to you too.


----------



## salmonclubber (Dec 31, 2009)

Jeanie 

I am glad you liked the omelette they are great i was not going to post this because it was not smoked so i thought yes it is it has smoked cheese on it so i did but did not expect such a response glad you liked it


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm sure glad you decided to post yours Huey!


----------



## alx (Dec 31, 2009)

WOW....Have not had king crab since alaska as a kid....I can still taste it.....This looks just fantastic jeanie....I guess seeing salmonclubbers i could substitute blue crab from out back,but the king crab is so good sounding...Thanks salmonclubber and cowgirl for the idea...


----------

